# FS-FT 250g Stock.(Sold out)



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Changeing out the stock in my 250g
For sale is :
Albino pacus gone......
4 red hook silver dollars XL $15 each or 4 for $40.
1 Fly River Turtle 11-12 inch $500.
Buy the FRT and get the red hooks free.......
Open to hearing what you have for trade only interested in other stock options though.
clown loaches 3" or bigger in groups of 5 or more.
fei feng 3" or bigger,4 line pictus cat or any other medium sized cats.
also interested in Dats and Geo altifrons....
some one with the right stock options could get a killer deal.....
Pick up on port moody prefferd but delivery could be arranged.
PM if interested.

































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump it up.
My new aro not getting to eat.

Sent from my GT-P1000R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

price dropped...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

need these guys gone.....
make me an offer...........


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Do Albinos get big like regular type Pacus?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

As far as I know, they don't. Most likely stay up to 16".


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> As far as I know, they don't. Most likely stay up to 16".


that still big as they have a wide body. But yeah they are a cool fish just not a right mix with aro as they eat too fast and eat anything.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

No doubt but too big for my tanks..... Someone with a monster tank will score a great deal here!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

these fish need to go .......


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

up up and away...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

these fish need to go........come on people some one wants these .....
i will not give them away they will become fish food first.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

why fish food, im sure people can safely eat them.... 
fire up the bbq, 
free bump...


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm that bbq idea is not a bad one.
bump.....fish food was a joke i would never...lol


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

only 4 left.....bump


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

back up there.....


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> As far as I know, they don't. Most likely stay up to 16".


Why would an Albino not reach the size of a regular Pacu? Same fish.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump this back up


----------



## princedundee (Nov 29, 2010)

If you still have the FRT, would you be interested in shipping to Calgary?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Why would an Albino not reach the size of a regular Pacu? Same fish.


Perhaps Albino pacu is a farm raised created strain of pacu. That isn't much information about them but all seems to be at no longer than the 14-16" mark.

Grant, since you have the tank size, perhaps you can buy Adz1's group, or I can even give you a good price for my group of 18 as trade in so you can try to grow them and see what the max. size of this fish will get.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump...........


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump.........


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another one bumps it up.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump it all the way to a tank near you.....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping it up.


Sent from my GT-P1000R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## john59628 (Apr 9, 2012)

Adz1 said:


> need these guys gone.....
> make me an offer...........


are you interested trading your silver dollars and pacus for some discus?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

john59628 said:


> are you interested trading your silver dollars and pacus for some discus?


sorry pacus are gone....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump this up


----------



## Searay (Oct 17, 2012)

Like your river turtle


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump this FRT looking for a good home....


----------

